

Urban Hopper robot can leap over 25-foot walls - fjabre
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10355669-1.html

======
jacquesm
For some reason cnet pages show without any style or graphics here, no idea
what causes that, anyway, a video is here:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDGP8IBs6fk>

not quite 25 ft but impressive nonetheless.

------
fjabre
Wonder if they could scale this up a bit... =)

